# Please delete



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Have you contacted the shelter that adopted him out? Why didn't they contact the previous owner sooner if they knew he had a microchip? This breaks my heart.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

.


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

I hope the shelter can sort this out for you... sending positive thoughts


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Unless I am reading this wrong, someone took him to CA from the park in WA and he ended up in a shelter there- where, of course, you would never think to look for him since you are in WA?
And the chip wasn't transferred...

I would first talk to the place you adopted from- but would call the chip company this AM and track down the transfer, and also the shelter that adopted him out- I would tell them your lawyer is sending a demand for him. It's not their fault really, it is the chip company's fault- please don't neglect to come back and tell us how this shakes out! I'm sorry- this is a nightmare for you I know.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I hope this gets straightened out and you get him back.

ETA: I agree about contacting a lawyer, calling the chip co. and the shelter.
I feel so bad for you........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ellie*



Ellejee said:


> I adopted Milo when he was 5 months old. Raised him and brought him back to health from his horrible upbringing. In April I was at the dog park with him, and Milo ran after god knows what and couldn't find him. I searched and searched for days, and so did my sister. We called all the shelters around, posted on craigslist. nothing.... I have been completely broken since this happened and so has Elle. They were brought up together and were always together. She doesn't play anymore and is just depressed.
> I just got a phone call from the previous owner saying that they had been trying to find my phone number from back when Milo was 5 months old (he is about to turn 4 years old). She was the one contacted because somehow the microchip didn't transfer so they called her and not me. Just found out that he was in a shelter in Carlsbad, CA and was adopted out at the end of April. I am so heartbroken and completely helpless... I dont know what to do... please help


Ellie: My heart is breaking for you and I will pray for you. I would get a lawyer and contact the microchip co., the shelter, etc.


----------



## LoveMyPuppies (Jan 26, 2016)

What a nightmare! My heart aches for you. Please let us know how this turns out. I hope you have a quick positive resolution.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, no. This is so sad. I'm sorry you're going through this. I hope the shelter can help - and hoping, too, that the family who unknowingly adopted your dog will have a heart and give him back to you. I'd go in assuming they will be kind - rather than threatening with lawyers right off the bat. You can go there eventually if need be. Please let us know what happens. 

PS I don't understand why people are saying this is the chip company's fault. if the info wasn't changed on the chip when he was adopted by Ellejee, how is that the company's fault? I'm not disputing, I'm just genuinely confused. The person on the chip was not the current owner. The shelter that had him did contact the person on the chip - but that wasn't the owner.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

The chip was supposed to be transferred. Like maybe Ellejee sent in the paperwork and money but the company never transferred it. That would be their fault.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

This is so sad. I hope you can get him back. I remember him from when you first adopted him.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I would think the shelter would have records they could go through and find out who adopted a golden retriever in this time frame.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

thank you guys for the positive thoughts. I got a response from the shelter that adopted him out. They said they are going and try to track him down and if they can they will reach out to the new owners, but since they have had him for a month, they cannot compel them to return the dog and it is basically up to them whether i get my baby back or not. My heart hurts so much, its hurts to breathe sometimes..


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

If the previous owner has the microchip number to prove that is the dog and you have proof she sold you the dog I would think they would have to give him back. Do you have the microchip number.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Prism Goldens said:


> Unless I am reading this wrong, someone took him to CA from the park in WA and he ended up in a shelter there- where, of course, you would never think to look for him since you are in WA?
> And the chip wasn't transferred...
> 
> I would first talk to the place you adopted from- but would call the chip company this AM and track down the transfer, and also the shelter that adopted him out- I would tell them your lawyer is sending a demand for him. It's not their fault really, it is the chip company's fault- please don't neglect to come back and tell us how this shakes out! I'm sorry- this is a nightmare for you I know.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Cpc1972 said:


> If the previous owner has the microchip number to prove that is the dog and you have proof she sold you the dog I would think they would have to give him back. Do you have the microchip number.


Yes i have the microchip number. I also have years of pictures with him and vet records as well. what the shelter said is that because they adopted him through the shelter, they are legally his owner now and don't have to return him back to me unless they want to.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ellejee said:


> Yes i have the microchip number. I also have years of pictures with him and vet records as well. what the shelter said is that because they adopted him through the shelter, they are legally his owner now and don't have to return him back to me unless they want to.


I think that is bull. You have proof of ownership. If you can I would contact a attorney. That is the purpose of a microchip to prove ownership. If they find him and they won't return see what the options are. Or if he is in a loving and good home maybe you just let it be. But I think you have some legal options if you wanted to try.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> The chip was supposed to be transferred. Like maybe Ellejee sent in the paperwork and money but the company never transferred it. That would be their fault.


Thank you!! I somehow missed that in the first post! 

I really hope the people consider your feelings. It's true it might be hard for them, but I can't imagine keeping someone else's dog when I know he is really theirs.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Cpc1972 said:


> I think that is bull. You have proof of ownership. If you can I would contact a attorney. That is the purpose of a microchip to prove ownership. If they find him and they won't return see what the options are. Or if he is in a loving and good home maybe you just let it be. But I think you have some legal options if you wanted to try.


I can't afford an attorney unfortunately. 

I am just praying that the "new owner" will do the right thing. They have had him for only a month, as opposed to him being with us for 3 and a half years. So hopefully, they have a heart.

Havent heard back from the shelter since what they said earlier. I'm hoping they get a hold of them soon and let me know.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your area may have legal aid available or there are some lawyers that will do a free consultation and maybe compose a letter for you at a nominal fee, worth checking into. 

If you're close to a Law School, contact a Professor that teaches the Law courses, he/she may be able to help you.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

In most states (not sure about yours), there are certain legal protections and presumptions for lost and/or abandoned property (and yes, dogs are legally considered property). The legal definitions of lost and abandoned are not the dictionary definitions. It was probably enough for the shelter to have called the information on the microchip and not received a response to create a reasonable presumption that the dog been abandoned. The shelter is probably correct that the decision lies with the new owners. 

I would appeal to the new owners and explain the situation. Offer to reimburse them any cost of adoption and any other costs they incurred for the dog. 

If you can prove that the chip company did something wrong (such as proof that you sent in the paperwork and paid the fee - perhaps the original form and credit card receipt), I would contact the Chip company and raise hell. Explain what they did wrong and what their negligence lead to. Suggest that they offer to sweeten the pot to the new owners and cover any of those costs. In the long run, it would be much cheaper for them to spend a few thousand that way as opposed to the negatife publicity. That said, that comes with the big disclaimer that you have to be able to prove that they actually did something wrong. Your word vs. there's likely isn't enough. 

On a sidenote, a lot of the local law schools do offer legal aid clinics as well. They are law students who can take a case under the supervision of a professor. 

I'm so sorry for what you're going through. I can't imagine the heartbreak!


----------



## outabout (Apr 10, 2011)

I haven't been here for a while, but I saw your post and really feel your pain. I think the people who adopted him are presumably dog lovers, so they should do what's in the best interest of the dog, that is returning him to you.

I know a friend who was on the other end and ended up returning the dog to the owner. She adopted a senior dog (Will, 8 years old) from a local clinic that was surrendered by the owner because the owner developed some medical issues and doctor advised the owner to do do. For several months, Will gradually settled down with my friend but always seemed wanting to go somewhere. One day, my friend took Will to the local clinic and Will suddenly perked up as a woman came to the clinic, he was ecstatic to see her. It turned out the woman was the previous owner who later found out that medical diagnosis that led her surrender Will was false, she came to the clinic to attempt to find what happened to Will. Two women started talking and decided it was best for Will to be reunited with the previous owner.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think if you end up locating who has him and you can't get him back maybe you can ask for the phone number. Having the peace of mind he is in a loving home might make you feel better.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ellejee said:


> I am so heartbroken and completely helpless... I dont know what to do... please help


Can you put together a package for the shelter to provide the new owners with your request that they return him to his proper home? 

This package should include pictures showing that he had been a very happy dog, actual copies of paperwork showing proof of ownership, and proof of everything you did to track him down and get him back. 

Sometimes - I think when people adopt dogs from shelters or rescues, they are conditioned to think badly of the prior owners - particularly on the basis that the dog was "thrown away". It is the case frequently enough, but I think especially with this breed you have dogs who get taken out of county (or in your case out of state) and then handed over to rescues and moved all over the country and it can be impossible sometimes to find your dog within the short period of time that you may. 

I thank you for sharing your story just on the basis that it's so important to make sure those chips are updated for one thing (I know the chips in both my dogs are active and right where they were injected - but I might give the microchip company a call and make sure the address and phone number info is in there)... 

And I think if anything it's kinda a reminder to not always think badly of the prior homes of rescues....


----------



## LoveMyPuppies (Jan 26, 2016)

Just wondering if there are any updates on how this problem is hopefully being resolved? 

Wishing you all the best! 

Peggy


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

The shelter has been trying to contact them, but they won't pick up the phone and won't call back. The shelter has left voicemails asking them to call back but they haven't told the new family why. I don't understand why they won't pick up the phone.. I hope nothing happened to Milo and thats why they don't want to talk to the shelter.
I was hopeful that I would at least be able to know that he is ok but I guess not... I'm never going to see my baby again :'(


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've been thinking about you and wondering if you had any news. 

Is it possible this family is out of town or on vacation?


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I've been thinking about you and wondering if you had any news.
> 
> Is it possible this family is out of town or on vacation?


I'm not sure. I will ask the lady I've been talking to from the shelter if she is calling their cell phone or their home phone. If it's the home phone, I guess it could be that, but if she has been calling their cell phone, I don't know why they wouldn't pick up the phone for 2 weeks.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Maybe the Shelter could send a Certified letter to them........


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

We have a home phone but don't keep it plugged in because of all the solicitation callers. Maybe they've done the same. For cell phone my husband and I both hesitate to answer unknown callers however if they leave a voicemail we do listen to that. Maybe a letter will get a response? ?


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Legally he is still your dog, especially if you have proof. That would be the same as if I parked my car on the street and it was stolen then sold. It still belongs to the original owner. If they aren't responding to the shelter then you will probably have to go the legal route. There should be someone in your area that can help you at a low cost. Might also be able to look into small claims court. Wishing you luck!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

ktkins7 said:


> Legally he is still your dog, especially if you have proof. That would be the same as if I parked my car on the street and it was stolen then sold. It still belongs to the original owner.


They told me that he is legally their dog now because they adopted him from the shelter after the shelter kept him for a few days :crying:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Can someone from the shelter go to the house and knock on the door?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

In most States, you'd have to check the laws in your State and also in CA, dogs are considered personal property. If you have proof of ownership, anyone that has someone else's property can be charged with stolen property whether they know the property is stolen or not........

Your dog was also taken across State lines, that's an issue too.


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Here (county law, not state), if a dog is found, the shelter only has to keep the dog for 10 days and documenting they are looking for/trying to contact the owner before being allowed to adopt out. After those 10 days, the dog legally belongs to the shelter and they can be adopted out to new owners. Unfortunately, the dog then no longer belongs to the first owners but the adopters.

I really hope the adopters have genuine hearts and will return him back to his rightful home where he belongs. Sending happy thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ellljee*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Your area may have legal aid available or there are some lawyers that will do a free consultation and maybe compose a letter for you at a nominal fee, worth checking into.
> 
> If you're close to a Law School, contact a Professor that teaches the Law courses, he/she may be able to help you.


Elljee: I agree with what Sandy said above. I would try to get a free consultation, I've seen it advertised that many do this, or don't charge unless there is a settlement. The idea about contacting a Law School is wonderful, too, and some lawyers do work pro bono.
Also, try googling an animal rights attorney in your area.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ellejee*

*I googled animal rights attorney in Washington state and these are just a few that came up.

*
member" of the Washington State Bar Association's Animal Law Section.


Pet attorney is raising the bar on what beloved pets are worth | The ...

Pet attorney is raising the bar on what beloved pets are worth | The Seattle Times - - Cached - Similar pages

Jan 24, 2014 ... Adam Karp, 40-year-old Bellingham attorney at law — and something .... really underdeveloped in Washington as to the value of an animal and the ... State law is clear that emotional distress cannot be claimed for the death of ...


Lawyer Adam Karp - Bellingham, WA Attorney - Avvo

https://www.avvo.com/attorneys/98225-wa-adam-karp-28396.html - 103k - Cached - Similar pages

Mar 4, 2016 ... Adam Karp is a Animal Law Attorney in Bellingham, WA. ... P. Karp on a negligent animal death action involving several state and local entities ...


Seattle Animal & Dog Attorneys - LII Washington Attorney Directory

https://lawyers.law.cornell.edu/lawyers/animal-dog-law/washington/seattle - 56k - Cached - Similar pages

Compare and research animal & dog attorneys in Seattle, Washington on LII. ... Seattle, WA Animal & Dog Law Attorney. (206) 268-5528 · View Website View .... Law Attorney. (509) 529-0908Cornell University and Washington State University .


Animal Law Guide | Public Law Library of King County

Animal Law Guide | Public Law Library of King County - 36k - Cached - Similar pages

Litigating Animal Law Disputes: A Complete Guide for Lawyers. (ABA 2009), shelved at ... Washington State Bar Association, Animal Law Section. This website ...


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I would think this would be a special case. It's not as though you didn't look for him. Somebody must have stolen him from that park and driven him across 2 states. Unless the shelter transported him and they stole him. You did everything right. The shelter didn't try to contact you even though he had a chip and if they'd spoken to the previous owner, they knew that he did have an owner.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Were you able to talk with the Chip company? Was wondering what they had to say since they didn't transfer your info as the new owner.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Were you able to talk with the Chip company? Was wondering what they had to say since they didn't transfer your info as the new owner.



The woman was super rude and told me she couldn't do anything about it, that she doesn't see the transfer from almost 4 years ago and that i have to deal with this with the shelter :crying:


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

ArchersMom said:


> I would think this would be a special case. It's not as though you didn't look for him. Somebody must have stolen him from that park and driven him across 2 states. Unless the shelter transported him and they stole him. You did everything right. The shelter didn't try to contact you even though he had a chip and if they'd spoken to the previous owner, they knew that he did have an owner.


Thats what i thought too, but I checked on the CA law and because the shelter kept him for a few days while TRYING to contact me, Milo legally became theirs.

So basically its up to the new "owners", but they are not picking up the phone.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ellejee said:


> The woman was super rude and told me she couldn't do anything about it, that she doesn't see the transfer from almost 4 years ago and that i have to deal with this with the shelter :crying:


If it were me, I'd call the company back and ask to speak with a Supervisor.
No need for this employee to be rude either......


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

The lady from the shelter tried again and still, no answers. I asked if it was a home phone or cell phone and she replied that the answering machine sounds like a home phone. 

She told me to write a letter to them and send it to her. She will then mail them the letter. 

I asked if she could maybe stop by their house, because every day Milo is with them, it is going to be harder and harder for them to let him go back to us, if we even are able to reach them :'( But i doubt she will agree to that, or if thats even a legal thing to do.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> If it were me, I'd call the company back and ask to speak with a Supervisor.
> No need for this employee to be rude either......


I did ask to speak to a supervisor and she told me that she didn't know what else he would tell me but said she put a request for him to call me and that it can take up to 2 business days.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

While I have no useful information regarding how to get your dog returned I can tell you and other members of GRF that the failure of a chip registration company to transfer the owner information which was provided by the OP may not be an isolated incident. We adopted one of our dogs from a rescue organization several years ago. When we brought him home I paid the required fee and registered his chip number with Home Again. After reading this thread I checked all of my dogs info to verify that their registration information stored by Home Again was correct. To my surprise the owner of my dog, Jack, was listed as the rescue organization I had gotten him from and all of the contact info listed was for the woman who had fostered him. When I contacted her about this she was absolutely astonished to learn she was still listed as the owner. She had contacted them when we adopted Jack and given them my contact information as the new owner. It took several phone calls to straighten it out but Jack is now properly listed with my contact info. I also took the precauation of registering Bailey's information with AKC Reunite in addition to his registration through Home Again. Please, do not assume that this was an isolated incident. It also happened to me. So if your dog is microchipped and registered with any of the pet return services please check and verify the contact information listed by them for your dog's chip number! And to the OP I am so sorry that this has occurred. I am hopeful that the current owners will realize the error that has taken place and will return your dog to you. Hard as it would be I know that in a situation such as this I would return the dog and I sincerely hope that the people who currently have your dog will do the right thing and give him back. The only suggestion I can offer is that you contact the media. This is often the sort of human interest story that they are interested in and, with luck, it will force the shelter to take some sort of meaningful action to get your dog back to you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ellejee said:


> I did ask to speak to a supervisor and she told me that she didn't know what else he would tell me but said she put a request for him to call me and that it can take up to 2 business days.


Ugh......... that doesn't sound right to me, a Supervisor is usually scheduled on any work day to handle things that come up. 

I'd be back on the phone with the company if it were me. 

Have you located the University Law School in your state? Do a Google search if you haven't already to locate it. Go to the school's website, contact the Dept. Head of the Law School and see if they will help you. Most of them will take cases on for people as a practice for the students.

ETA: Since your boy was turned into the shelter after he was taken across State lines, does the Shelter have a record of who turned him in? That person could possibly face charges....... depends on the laws in the two States.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

ha... He is microchipped with Home Again too....



G-bear said:


> While I have no useful information regarding how to get your dog returned I can tell you and other members of GRF that the failure of a chip registration company to transfer the owner information which was provided by the OP may not be an isolated incident. We adopted one of our dogs from a rescue organization several years ago. When we brought him home I paid the required fee and registered his chip number with Home Again. After reading this thread I checked all of my dogs info to verify that their registration information stored by Home Again was correct. To my surprise the owner of my dog, Jack, was listed as the rescue organization I had gotten him from and all of the contact info listed was for the woman who had fostered him. When I contacted her about this she was absolutely astonished to learn she was still listed as the owner. She had contacted them when we adopted Jack and given them my contact information as the new owner. It took several phone calls to straighten it out but Jack is now properly listed with my contact info. I also took the precauation of registering Bailey's information with AKC Reunite in addition to his registration through Home Again. Please, do not assume that this was an isolated incident. It also happened to me. So if your dog is microchipped and registered with any of the pet return services please check and verify the contact information listed by them for your dog's chip number! And to the OP I am so sorry that this has occurred. I am hopeful that the current owners will realize the error that has taken place and will return your dog to you. Hard as it would be I know that in a situation such as this I would return the dog and I sincerely hope that the people who currently have your dog will do the right thing and give him back. The only suggestion I can offer is that you contact the media. This is often the sort of human interest story that they are interested in and, with luck, it will force the shelter to take some sort of meaningful action to get your dog back to you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've always had Home Again Chips for my guys. 
I go in my acct. and update it regularly on their website. 

Did the previous owner have an account online?


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

I have been following this thread with a heavy heart, but I think that this is a great idea.



G-bear said:


> The only suggestion I can offer is that you contact the media. This is often the sort of human interest story that they are interested in and, with luck, it will force the shelter to take some sort of meaningful action to get your dog back to you.


Many media outlets have consumer affairs reporters who assist viewers, listeners or readers in resolving problems. I don't think it could hurt.

Best of luck to you Ellejee.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Ugh......... that doesn't sound right to me, a Supervisor is usually scheduled on any work day to handle things that come up.
> 
> I'd be back on the phone with the company if it were me.
> 
> ...


I did contact the law school. I am waiting to see what they will tell me.

No, he was left in a crate that they have at the shelter :crying:


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I've always had Home Again Chips for my guys.
> I go in my acct. and update it regularly on their website.
> 
> Did the previous owner have an account online?


I don't think they did, or they would have told me. I didn't know you could have an account online until a couple hours ago when i went on the website to look for their phone number.

I tried creating an account with Milo's microchip, but it says theres already an account associated with him... probably the shelter or new owners :frown2:


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Sandy22 said:


> I have been following this thread with a heavy heart, but I think that this is a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you say media, do you mean like tv station? How do I go about contacting them? I don't even watch TV anymore. I check the news on my app and watch my shows on Netflix and Hulu :|


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

You should be able to find an email address for your local news online. People need to know that this could happen to their pets too. Especially if the microchip company isn't bothering to register dog's chips to their new owners. I'm certainly going to verify that all of my animals chips are correctly registered now.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Ellejee said:


> When you say media, do you mean like tv station? How do I go about contacting them? I don't even watch TV anymore. I check the news on my app and watch my shows on Netflix and Hulu :|


Yes, TV and radio stations, and sometimes newspapers. I don't know where in Washington state you are, but here are a few from Seattle.

Contact | Jesse Jones - KIRO TV

Connie Thompson | KOMO

[email protected]


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I do not live in Washington but am familiar with the state as I have relatives there. I would encourage you to contact the local CBS, ABC, NBC and Fox affiliates in the nearest large city (Seattle, Spokane, Olympia...wherever) and talk with whomever handles either the human interest or a consumer on your behalf type of segments on the local news. Most of the large metro area newspapers also have features such as this. Since I don't know exactly where you are I suggest Seattle or Spokane because I believe between the two of them they cover both the west and east sides of the state. Keep calling til you find a reporter that bites on the story. Even if it is a tiny local paper. Often a larger news outlet will then pick up the story from them and then and run with it. Stress the fact that this could happen to ANYONE who owns a dog. You will need to be tenacious and you will probably have to make a number of calls to a number of places.I would also suggest contacting your local Humane Society to see what sort of ideas they may have. You want to network with ANYONE who will listen to your story.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

And if need be go to your local paper with the cutest picture of Milo that you have. Small local papers have a lot of reporters just hoping to get a byline. Do not discount small local papers. The larger papers pick up news stories from them all of the time and those small town reporters are always on the look-out for a story that will capture human interest. A cute dog gone missing and SOLD by a shelter in California to someone else as the owner searches desperately for it. Most little papers I have dealt with would jump on that story. I really hope this helps. Good luck and hugs.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

If he was transported across state lines I would contact the police department in your town and get a police report stating he was stolen. It doesn't sound like he could get from where you last saw him to California without somebody transporting him there. It may or may not work. If he didn't end up so far away it would be different, but someone had to have taken him, which would make him stolen property. Which would lead to the person "adopting" him to be in possession of stolen property and they have no legal right to him.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

You have gotten some good advice in this thread.
I would add to call your county's bar association and ask for a recommendation for an attorney that has experience in animal welfare/rights.
Chances are in your favor that any lawyer recommended will give you counsel over the phone. If needed a very nominal charge for any motions needed to file.
File a police report for a stolen pet. Keep a journal for everything you did and are doing.
Good luck. Can't imagine what you're going through.


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

*Focus on that area in CA*

This is so disturbing, I am sorry that this happened to you and your pup.

I would be going crazy. I know it is probably impossible for you to do but you may want to pay the shelter a visit in person. And that local police station and convince someone to go to the house to check on the dog. I know they can not give you the address. If they gave you the people's name you could find their address.

Maybe someone local could put up flyers for you in that town in CA explaining the situation. I'd be very nice and state family desperately looking for their dog stolen and take out of state last seen at XYZ shelter but adopted out. We are not sleeping... eating etc... AWARD. Begging... Pictures of your dog with kids someone else's if you don't have any

Also I'd contact the local paper in that CA town try to get the story public there. 

Contact other local shelters in case the family brought him back to another shelter just make them aware and to keep an eye out, provide them the chip #.

I'd go back into lost dog mode but focus 100% on the area in CA that you last knew your dog was in. Just call everywhere like it was your neighborhood.


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

Also look on Petfinder in Carlsbad, CA
I am seeing a few Males you want to be on the watch on Petfinder or Craig's list in case he does not do well in that home and they try to sell him. I know I am probably making you more anxious but thinking of every rock that you can look under.


I see at least 1 "young Male Golden Retriever" in the area on Petfinder


And WOW Carlsbad is far away I live in WA too. Did you ask the shelter to look at intake records on who they got him from?


Another suggestion I can not get to your facebook link to see your pictures for some reason. Start another thread here Called "MY DOG WAS STOLEN IN APRIL AND TAKEN TO "include shelter name here" IN CARLSBAD CA PLEASE HELP" Include your flyer and plee for return with lots of pictures. There are lots of folks from CA on this forum they might know the people or run into them.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I know this is not the same state, but the Texas supreme court ruled in a similar case that property ownership is not severed by a dog going into an animal shelter. So, maybe a lawyer can help.


http://www.texaslawyer.com/id=12027...-Beloved-Dog-to-Owner?slreturn=20160602234828


----------



## Rikki (Apr 7, 2014)

*chip company*

You have to pay chip companies in order to keep your subscription current and your info up to date. If you didn't pay for this service they may not be liable.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Rikki said:


> You have to pay chip companies in order to keep your subscription current and your info up to date. If you didn't pay for this service they may not be liable.


All of our 3 dogs chip registration came with life time enrollment. We don't use the same company, but not all chip companies require yearly subscriptions.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rikki said:


> You have to pay chip companies in order to keep your subscription current and your info up to date. If you didn't pay for this service they may not be liable.


You only have to pay one time to register the chip with your contact information. The annual fee is just for the added perks of membership. They may have lost dog alerts or alerts for your dog's annual vet visits coming up, etc. But if you don't buy the annual membership, the registration information with your contact information will still be kept in their system. (I'm the chip coordinator for my rescue group, and I've spoken to all the chip companies directly and made sure this is the case.)


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

I wanted to thank ALL of you for your help and good vibes. On Thursday, I was still in contact with the woman from the shelter who told me she still couldn't reach the adopters and had left several voicemails but they had not returned any of her calls. She suggested I write a letter and send it to her, so she could forward it to the adopters. I emailed her the letter and added some pictures of Milo with us. The shelter lady mail the letter Thursday night and today I just got a call from the woman who adopted Milo. She is the nicest woman there is and is letting us bring Milo back to his home with us and his sister. I received that phone call 30 minutes ago and can not stop crying. We are leaving in a couple of hours and driving to California to see our baby boy. The woman is a golden lover too and has 2 other goldens. When she saw Milo at the shelter, she couldn't believe it that Milo was there. She said the minute she saw the letter, she started crying. She called us and we were all crying on the phone. She is going to miss Milo. He is such a good dog and love bug that it is hard not to miss him and love him. Thank you so much for all that you've done to help me guys.. I cannot thank you enough. I am going to see my baby on Tuesday! This is making me soooooo happy, I can't even describe it!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh my gosh.........this is just wonderful news. 

God bless this wonderful woman......

Safe travels to you, looking forward to your update. 

When you get Milo home, get his Chip info updated ASAP.......


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I am so happy to hear this!!!!  Milo is a very lucky boy to have you and your family, and to have been adopted by such a lovely woman!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so happy for you! Wonderful news!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Such great news! I have been following this thread since it began and have been hoping for a happy ending. What a gracious woman.

Post a picture of his smiling face!

(Reminds me of the novel Rain Reign by Ann M. Martin.)


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

I am so happy for you!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

That is such wonderful news! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> When you get Milo home, get his Chip info updated ASAP.......


oh my gosh, I will do that definitely and call them until they confirm that the switch has been made and that they have MY info and not the shelter or the adopters info.
Thank you Carolina Mom, you've been so helpful :--heart:




BrianO said:


> Post a picture of his smiling face!


I will definitely do that ::grin2: :x


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

double post


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is such wonderful news!!!!!!!!! 

I am so happy for you, and so thankful the adopter was a kind and caring person. 

Please post pictures of your boy when you have him home! I am jumping up and down in joy for you!


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

I cried some happy tears for you! Was really hoping it would all work out 

Please do post pictures of Milo!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

I have happy tears in my eyes! I am so excited and happy for you and your family. Can't wait to see the reunion pictures! Yay!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You are so very welcome *Ellejee*, I am so glad this has worked out for you, really happy for you. 

Milo was lucky to have been adopted by such a caring and loving woman.

Home Again can issue you a photo ID card with Milo's info on it. I've always had one for my guys-it has my Vet's contact info, my contact info and an alternate contact person listed which is my neighbor.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That is such a great update! It helps restore my faith in humanity....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Just read the whole story, I am go Happy for you, your family, and Milo. So glad you will all be together again


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

What a great story. And how great that he ended up in a golden family. If you can you should have someone video tape when you see him again. That would be fun to see.


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

What a great story!!!! So glad Milo is coming home!!! There are still good people out there after all!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I have been following this and am so happy for you. What a lovely understanding family. It could have all gone so horribly wrong. I hope she finds another golden to adopt who really needs a home with her. Looking forward to photos, video, etc. Drive safely.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am so relieved and happy for you. So glad this ended well!


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Wonderful News...


----------



## sirbailey (Feb 6, 2016)

Call the shelter asap. Get the contact info for the ppl they adopted the dog out to and call and explain to them.
PLEASE let us know what happens. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

A remarkable outcome to what seemed like a tragic situation....I am so happy for you, your family and Milo!! So happy that this journey of yours has a happy ending!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so, so happy for you!! I was holding out hope all along that Milo's new people would be mortified to know they had someone's beloved dog and would give him back. This is the best news.

Take some video of the reunion if you can - you will have us all in tears!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Just now read this thread. What a beautiful outcome! Drive safe and enjoy your reunion -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thinking of you today, safe travels. 

Looking forward to your update.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

YAY!! So happy for you and Milo. What a wonderful outcome. With so much negativity in the world it's so nice to hear of positive news and good people out there. Big hugs to Milo.


----------



## Rina (Feb 26, 2016)

I am so happy for you and Milo! Happy homecoming! There are good people in the world!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ellejee*



Ellejee said:


> I wanted to thank ALL of you for your help and good vibes. On Thursday, I was still in contact with the woman from the shelter who told me she still couldn't reach the adopters and had left several voicemails but they had not returned any of her calls. She suggested I write a letter and send it to her, so she could forward it to the adopters. I emailed her the letter and added some pictures of Milo with us. The shelter lady mail the letter Thursday night and today I just got a call from the woman who adopted Milo. She is the nicest woman there is and is letting us bring Milo back to his home with us and his sister. I received that phone call 30 minutes ago and can not stop crying. We are leaving in a couple of hours and driving to California to see our baby boy. The woman is a golden lover too and has 2 other goldens. When she saw Milo at the shelter, she couldn't believe it that Milo was there. She said the minute she saw the letter, she started crying. She called us and we were all crying on the phone. She is going to miss Milo. He is such a good dog and love bug that it is hard not to miss him and love him. Thank you so much for all that you've done to help me guys.. I cannot thank you enough. I am going to see my baby on Tuesday! This is making me soooooo happy, I can't even describe it!


Ellejee: Oh my God, God Bless that sweet and kind woman! I am SO GLAD that you will be reunited with Milo. I can't wait to hear about your reunion! I agree with Carolina Mom, to notify the chip company right away to make sure that your name, address, and phone numbers are all associated with Milo!!


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Huge Congratulations to you! So glad there are still good people in the world! I'm sure Milo is so excited to see his family!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

We reunited with Milo yesterday afternoon. it was amazing. Milo was so happy to see us, and so were we    The woman who adopted him was so nice and so was her mother. They understood us and thought Milo should be with his true family.

She told us it was her birthday yesterday (the day we took Milo home).... yikes....

Other than that, its been amazing to have him back with us. I'm not sure if he remembers Elle or not because they kept smelling each other when they never did that before since they were always together.

I tried to video it but it was so difficult and emotional that the video was going everywhere lol but here is a picture which was taken about 30 minutes after.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, great ending to this story! Welcome home Milo!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So happy he's home with you and how truly lucky he was to have been adopted by such a nice woman who understood what the right thing to do was. Will you stay in touch with her and share pictures or will that be too difficult for her? I'm sure after 2 months she was attached as well.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

I told her and her mom that we would stay in touch and they were very happy about it


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so glad this had a happy ending for you and your family. The kindness of the woman who had adopted Milo and returned him to you has done much to restore my faith in the goodness of people. Thank you for posting the reunion photo


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

What a cute picture. He was very well cared for by this nice lady. Are those your children?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very happy for you and your family, great this has turned out so well and you have Milo back home with you. 

What a wonderful woman, god bless her.


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

So very happy for you


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

Soooo happy and relieved for you and Milo! That was extremely kind of her to give him back to you. I can't imagine what I'd do if I were in your position! Milo is very lucky to have you in his life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ellejee*



Ellejee said:


> I told her and her mom that we would stay in touch and they were very happy about it


Love the picture!
What a sweet woman! Hope you keep her posted, I'm sure she would love that. So happy you are all
together, again!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a great ending to this story. I am so happy for you.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Ellejee said:


> I wanted to thank ALL of you for your help and good vibes. On Thursday, I was still in contact with the woman from the shelter who told me she still couldn't reach the adopters and had left several voicemails but they had not returned any of her calls. She suggested I write a letter and send it to her, so she could forward it to the adopters. I emailed her the letter and added some pictures of Milo with us. The shelter lady mail the letter Thursday night and today I just got a call from the woman who adopted Milo. She is the nicest woman there is and is letting us bring Milo back to his home with us and his sister. I received that phone call 30 minutes ago and can not stop crying. We are leaving in a couple of hours and driving to California to see our baby boy. The woman is a golden lover too and has 2 other goldens. When she saw Milo at the shelter, she couldn't believe it that Milo was there. She said the minute she saw the letter, she started crying. She called us and we were all crying on the phone. She is going to miss Milo. He is such a good dog and love bug that it is hard not to miss him and love him. Thank you so much for all that you've done to help me guys.. I cannot thank you enough. I am going to see my baby on Tuesday! This is making me soooooo happy, I can't even describe it!


This brought tears to my eyes too.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm so happy for you, Milo and your family that it all worked out in the end.


----------



## sirbailey (Feb 6, 2016)

Aaaaw... true love!

Now send that lady a belated Bday card with the photo


----------

